# Many thanks



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just want to say thank you for the letter you did for me today.
As usual, your service and speed has been second to none.
Its much appreciated. Thanks Lloyd!

Steve


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No worries Steve, glad i could help. Hope it does the job.

Cheers


----------

